

Ask HN: Can next SF Hacker News Meetup be about helping find cofounders? - dannyr

The application deadline for YC is in about 3 months. I believe there will be another HN meetup in San Francisco for the month of August.&#60;p&#62;Maybe it could be organized in a way to help people meet potential cofounders.&#60;p&#62;Other cities (DC, Austin, MYC, etc.) can also organize a similar meetup.
======
Mankhool
I'm working on a startup from Vancouver Canada. My SF Bay area VC suggested I
look for co-founders down there. I put an ad on Craigslist and had several
really high quality replies, which was great since I'm doing this part-time
and was open to part-time co-founders. I've just about chosen a lead developer
/ co-founder and if that goes well I'll be looking for others.

~~~
dannyr
Have you actually met your potential cofounders in person?

~~~
Mankhool
Yes. It's a cheap flight to SFO.

